# Wasatch Extended Archery Help



## megadeth79 (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi I need some help. I wasn't able to connect with an elk during the normal season and I would still love to get one on the extended. Can anyone point me in a direction where they have seen elk with public access on the wasatch front cow or bull I don't care. thanks


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Try up Millcreek canyon, hike to Desolation lake, get off the main trails aways and the elk won't be too far from there. BOL.


----------

